# new pics of the 180g coming along



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

well, on sat. me, my friend, my dad, and my dads friend set teh tank on the stand. the previous saturday, i had to beef the stand up some, because there was nothing there







. but anyways, got it on the sand, then the big task of cleaning the sand







. that took like 2 or so hours, we used trashcans and a hose outside. it worked ok. took the sand in, dumped it in, smoothed it out. then threw in a huge 5g bucket of salt(huge salt cloud in the house for a few minutes) then it was time to fill it. it was really cloudy for the first day, but once it settled, ist really clear now. and sat. night me and my dad ordered 144 lbs of liverock from www.liveaquaria.com we got 30 lbs of lalo, 24 lbs of tonga branch, and 90 lbs of large show fiji(10-24"). that all costed a bit, but will be shipped out today and be here on thursday. i also have 120 lbs of baserock coming any time soon. so this tank is gonna be full. for fish, im planning on a decent sized violitan lion, yellowheaded morray eel, porcupine puffer, clown trigger, and some tangs.

equipment- ive got an eheim 2260 canister, seaclone 150 skimmer, rio 1700 pump

pics
the eheim was so big, that i couldnt fit it in the stand, so i had to do a little surgery to the stand
View attachment 44853


the tank is actually clear in this pic, but because im in a dark room with a tank spewing out 240w of light, it makes it look cloudy
View attachment 44854


and on top, ive got 3 48" double strip lights that i got from lowes for $7.25 ea
View attachment 44855


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

damn that is going to be one sweetass setup!!
post pics when its all done


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yes it will, ill have new pics probabally over the weekend when i have the liverock all in place and its all aquascaped.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i assume this tank is going to be a big fowlr what sorts of fish are u planning to keep


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

correct!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

SUMP?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nope, eheim 2260, good for tanks up to 400g..


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

you need to find a better skimmer that your SeaClone 150.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice setup so far.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam looking great


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice that tank is going to be pretty sick :nod:


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

u ahvn't told us yet what are the fish plans for that tank


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I love the tank, makes my tank look like a little kid tank. Anyway what are you going to add to your tank?


----------



## AWD_Fury (Mar 1, 2004)

awesome looking tank you have there i would like to start a sw tank but im too lazy and dont want to get rid of my p's lol


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

if you would have read all of my post, you wouldhavew known :rasp: "for fish, im planning on a decent sized violitan lion, yellowheaded morray eel, porcupine puffer, clown trigger, and some tangs."


----------

